# Different way to plant java fern



## Cichlitte (Mar 30, 2008)

Just switched my tank (three years, time for a change). I switched over to Tahitian moon sand (was fine black gravel). Took out all rock and replaced with a seaside slope of Pennsylvania blue flagstone, then faded down to the other end with sand/shells. In front of rock slope are round black rocks (called "Mexican cobble).

Have five male peacock cichlids, and will be getting a few shell dwellers in the next 2-3 weeks from a friend once they're large enough to leave home. Two lights, one actinic, one 50/50 actinic & 6K full spectrum.

I don't really want to put any of my driftwood back in. But I must put back in my two different varieties of java fern...because I can't live without it. And I used to have a heavily planted tank, so I don't like the look without at least a bit of plant.

Here's the question... has anyone tried using the black silicon to just glue a bit of the root to a rock? This is my preference, and I could just experiment, but I want "quick" results. I truly hate trying to tie fern to a rock (or driftwood for that matter).


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm trying to imagine the "seaside slope of flagstone"...(midwesterner :roll: )
Can you post a pic? Sounds very cool. 8) 


> has anyone tried using the black silicon to just glue a bit of the root to a rock?


No, I haven't, but I don't see why you couldn't. Experiment on small time basis and if it works go for it big time.  
If that doesn't work...
Can you wedge the java fern between pieces of flagstone?
If not, what about tying the java fern to something inert (plastic) that will wedge between the stones?
If not, what about using the black silicone and "glueing" the Mexican cobble to form a space to
wedge the java fern or hold it down by it's crazy hair like roots.
It will be interesting to see what you come up with.
:wink:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> "...(midwesterner )


I was aiming that at me.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Gorilla glue works well, it's non-toxic and I have used it to glue java moss on to rocks before. Don't use it in the tank, a bit can float to the top and the fish may make a grab for it (won't be good, will harden in the gut).

I like it because not only does it cure when wet, it need water to cure. Just trim off the excess (don't use a lot, it goes a long way) after it cures and you're good to go.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Fishing line or twine. I rhyme.


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

you could also use egg crate, painted black, tie the java fern to it then silicone it


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I've put a bit of the root under a rock and with time, its attached itself.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I used super glue to glue java fern to some driftwood. Driftwood was dry and I dried the java fern as best I could. worked fine. No reason it shouldn't work for rocks.

Another option is to buy java fern in mats, and then just wrap the mats around a rock using fishing line.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I was going to say fishing line but thats been said. Do you have any pics? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Cichlitte (Mar 30, 2008)

No offense taken on the Midwest, since I am one. I probably should have put my "seaside" slope in quotes... it ain't a Malawi slope, it's a Kansas seaside slope.  I own a water garden store, and it was the best rock we had on hand to build a rocky slope with crevices/caves/etc.

So I will try the silicon and see how it works. Going just with a bit at first. If gorilla glue works, this should. Another thought I had was to use black waterfall foam...squirt on a bit, let it dry, and use a florist staple to pin the java fern on. Again, want to use what I already have on hand.

From experience, I can't just wedge it in...my cichlids are very good gardeners...mostly from the digging and pruning standpoint. Or they could be good furniture movers...they've already rearranged the cobble to their liking. I don't want to glue a bunch of it together because (1) it would ruin their fun, and (2) when I clean the tank I want to be able to hit the spots under the rocks easily.

The fishing line or twine (poet, dontcha know it) won't work, because I have done it many times before, and I'm a real fumble-fingers. It only doesn't work well because I really suck at it.

If you want to see a pic, I will take take a "before" and then later an "after" I get the fern in. I will be back, and you can tell me how I get the picture onto the site...never posted a pic before.

Thanks for all the advice... Chichlet. PS I've never seen a java fern mat. As a matter of fact, I had to have the java fern shipped in. No one in the area carries decent plants.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use little clear ponytail rubber bands. I gave the Gorilla glue trick a shot last night and that didn't work well at all.


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Rubber bands around rocks works. So does string/twine/line around rocks. I also use super glue (cyanoacrylate) although it can be visible if you are not careful about how you arrange the plants. Basically anything you can do to keep the plant roots in contact with the rock will eventually lead to the plant attaching.

Charlie


----------



## Cichlitte (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, so this is interesting (perhaps). A little history... As mentioned, I have a water garden store. One of the things we sell is waterfall foam. It's a fish-safe foam, and it's black. It's used mainly around waterfalls to fill up crevices and direct the water. Note..It doesn't solve leaks, it merely directs the water toward a different path.

SO I was looking at some java fern that my industrious cichlids keep removing. I got a black cobble, (a dry one) squirted a little foam onto the rock, then using a toothpick gently "squished" some of the root of the fern down into the foam and let it harden a bit. Down into the tank. Looks awesome, easy, no fumbling around with thread, fishing line, glue (have you ever glued your fingers together...very painful). Two weeks later, and it's still in place. I'm pretty darned excited about it, and at least for the moment I feel like a rocket scientist.

 :dancing:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice! Any picts for us to drool over or get ideas from? 
Waterfall foam...sold only through "water garden" type stores or have you seen it elsewhere?

Thanks for the update and any further info.
Alicem


----------



## Cichlitte (Mar 30, 2008)

I keep taking pictures, and they don't turn out. I need to get time to read about how to take pics of aquariums and fish.  THEN I'll have to figure out how to upload them. Keep meaning to give myself those lessons, and never.quite.get.there. I'll work on it.

Only place I know to get waterfall foam is from a water garden place. It's sort of a "specialized" product. Kinda pricey too. But having said that, I've already thought of a way to perhaps do a cool 3-D background w/it. I'll keep ya posted. May be another month before I find time to experiment with it. Hopefully the pics can come sooner. I will practice again.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Pictures are tuff for me too, so I understand what you are saying.
That background idea sounds interesting esp. if you could hide the utilities in it somehow.
hummm...
I'll have to keep a watch out for waterfall foam, it sounds like it could be very useful.
:thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## Cichlitte (Mar 30, 2008)

Utilities go into the sump/wet-dry trickle underneath the tank. Sump is the only way to go...According to Cichlitte...


----------

